# Old School MB Quart Xovers



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the xover frequencies for the old MB Quart QM, Reference and Premium (German made) xovers. Specifically if there is a difference in the ones that came with the 210 (4"inch separates) and 213/216 (5.25" & 6.5" separates).

I have three sets of the ones that came with 5.25" units, but am trying to decide if they will work for a 4"/Tweet combination. I suspect the answer is yes since they appear to be basic 2way High/low-pass filters, but didn't know if the 4" units might have had a bandpass, or different cut-off. All I have found was a 2500hz cut-off for the Q-series, but I believe they used the larger QM-25 tweeter and the lessor sets used the QM19 variant, which I think required at least a 3500 or higher cutoff.


----------

